# Doctors Scales



## alisonz (May 14, 2012)

This may sound like an odd question but just how reliable are the scales at the doctors? I went for my 3 monthly jab last friday and, according to their scales, I have lost 10.5 kilos  Now my scales at home are disputing this by saying I had lost 3 kilos. Surely an 8 kilo discrepency can't be right? Can it?


----------



## Northerner (May 14, 2012)

I would trust the doctor's scales - they are much more likely to be accurate than home scales. You could always check by perhaps using the scales in Boots (if they still have them in there - they used to!)


----------



## alisonz (May 14, 2012)

The thing is that when I go to the hospital, for rheumatology appointments, their scales say the same as mine at home. Hmmmm blood test at docs on thursday might ask the nurse to weigh me lol


----------



## Northerner (May 14, 2012)

alisonz said:


> The thing is that when I go to the hospital, for rheumatology appointments, their scales say the same as mine at home. Hmmmm blood test at docs on thursday might ask the nurse to weigh me lol



Hmmm...it does sound like you need a 'deciding vote'!  When was the last time you were weighed at hospital?


----------



## alisonz (May 14, 2012)

April 17th


----------



## Northerner (May 14, 2012)

alisonz said:


> April 17th



Well, you never know, you migt have lost more than you thought since then!


----------



## Copepod (May 14, 2012)

It's generally best to monitor your weight using a single set of scales. Ideally, scales should be calibrated with a known weight item. More practically, make sure you always place scales on a hard surface ie wood / lino, rather than carpet, and check that display shows zero before stepping on. Also, try to weigh yourself in the same clothing (or lack of clothing!) each time. Clothes & shoes can easily weigh 2kg.


----------



## Andy HB (May 14, 2012)

Test your own scales by putting a known weight on them (e.g. several bags of sugar .... erm!!).

Andy


----------

